# Researching flats boats, gross weight



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

TravisD said:


> Thanks in advance for any input. Will move into serious buying in Q2 of 2022 and learning now.
> 
> I am a first time flats boat buyer (not first boat) and looking for a Maverick, Beavertail or Action Craft in the $30-40k range. I'm noticing the Action Craft's will weight over 1,000 lbs with Mavericks and others around 675 lbs 'ish (both before gear). Will this be a noticeable difference poling 3-4 hours a days on a 3 day trip? Some fishing will be in the Keys so wind matters and I think the AC has more freeboard. I like the trade off for a better ride in the chop.
> I'll be fishing at home in Charleston, SC waters and taking it to the Keys and FL panhandle often. I'm looking at:
> ...


putting in Fly Fishing because that's the mode i'll be fishing 90% of the time. Poling for fish isn't exclusive to FF but is pretty required to be productive


----------



## KyleCorey (Feb 3, 2018)

I'd throw egret 167 and 189 on the list too. 16 looks like it fits your requirements pretty well.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

TravisD said:


> I like the trade off for a better ride in the chop.


Egret...


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> Egret...


Thanks guys! Never been in an Egret. Will give it a look. Xplor is also in my grouping, i've been in one plenty of days just never on the poling platform.


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Watching the Egret video makes me think we need a flats boat day at Haulover Inlet.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Id also add dragonfly in the mix, it has an 8” draft, but still very light and easy to pole. Great ride.
I have an emerger, but there are other models like the 17 classic that could meet your needs.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I've been an active guide now for 26 years or so... I've always recommended any of my anglers (when they finally get the courage to own their own skiff...) to take a close look at a standard sized Egret (the 189...). Although it will probably be beyond their means... it's very nice to see how a skiff should be finished and rigged out.... In the last twenty years Hells Bay skiffs are in the same category for fit and finish.. 

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I don’t recall Beavertail making a Marquesa, but Hell’s Bay does. Beavertail was recently bought by new owners so there’s also that. To answer your question between the models you provided, I’d recommend a HPXV or Marquesa.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Action Craft has a Facebook page and boats go up for sale regularly there, most of the them before they hit anywhere else. You can follow prices for a bit to get an idea of what they are going for and the group is very friendly. If you find a Kevlar/CF version in the 18 the hull will be well under 1000lbs. I do everything you are talking about in my 1720 Kevlar. Good luck with your search and your new boat whatever direction you go in.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

300# will surely be noticeable after a long day of poling. But you also need to consider that there are other factors that affect poling and the effort you will expend. How well does a boat turn. How well does it track. A boat that tracks well and turns easily means less effort. 

Then there is the thing guys tend to just gloss over. How well does that boat ride to get you to where you are going to pole in the first place!! If your runs are only 10 or 15 minutes then that's one thing. If you are running 45 minutes across big water then the comfort of the ride is a big deal.

And one last thing. It is flat out false to say that you have to pole to be successful fly fishing. Sure that depends somewhat on where you are fishing but you absolutely can have great days flyfising while on a trolling motor. Do it all the time. Shoot one very well known guide currently is guiding 100% on trolling motor.


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Salt said:


> I don’t recall Beavertail making a Marquesa, but Hell’s Bay does. Beavertail was recently bought by new owners so there’s also that. To answer your question between the models you provided, I’d recommend a HPXV or Marquesa.


Your right, BT would be an Air or Vengenance. They all seem like very serviceable options. Seems the trade off is easy to pole/light versus handles heavy chop. Trying to sort if I swing the needle to handling chop how much extra work am I adopting for poling a 1/2 day. thanks!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> 300# will surely be noticeable after a long day of poling. But you also need to consider that there are other factors that affect poling and the effort you will expend. How well does a boat turn. How well does it track. A boat that tracks well and turns easily means less effort.
> 
> Then there is the thing guys tend to just gloss over. How well does that boat ride to get you to where you are going to pole in the first place!! If your runs are only 10 or 15 minutes then that's one thing. If you are running 45 minutes across big water then the comfort of the ride is a big deal.
> 
> And one last thing. It is flat out false to say that you have to pole to be successful fly fishing. Sure that depends somewhat on where you are fishing but you absolutely can have great days flyfising while on a trolling motor. Do it all the time. Shoot one very well known guide currently is guiding 100% on trolling motor.


appreciate the insight on boat handling, i'll try to get on the platform of a few boats this winter. i haven't fly fished by trolling motor but for my solo fishing that sounds great. I've heard that a trolling motor kept at a constant throttle it doesn't bother tarpon.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

TravisD said:


> Your right, BT would be an Air or Vengenance. They all seem like very serviceable options. Seems the trade off is easy to pole/light versus handles heavy chop. Trying to sort if I swing the needle to handling chop how much extra work am I adopting for poling a 1/2 day. thanks!


My Dragonfly is 550lb hull +250lb pound motor +fuel ect.
I call myself a pretty strong/young guy. Its easy for me to pole all day, but I’ve had friends that struggle poling it up wind, or through grass. I’ve poled old school whiprays and other light boats (less than 400lbs) and it’s a world of a difference, requires minimal effort.

Personally, I would consider any boat over 750lbs (not including engine) as a trolling motor boat. You may be able to poll it, but that’s not what it’s made for.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

TravisD said:


> Watching the Egret video makes me think we need a flats boat day at Haulover Inlet.


I saw a drone flying beside me last time I came back in Haulover. I never saw myself in the Youtube video afterwards so maybe my Egret handled it well and I didn't make an ass of myself.

My 50-year old back is worn out and a typical inshore day for me may include driving nearly 2-hours each way to/from the ramp before then running 70-miles roundtrip in choppy nearshore waters. A 2 degree, 6" draft, poling skiff that does 35 mph WOT on slick calm waters would not work well for me on those days. 

Thus the only thing I pole is my SUP after mother shipping it to the flat. Is that as convenient as a poling skiff? No its not but I'm not taking a 17' poling skiff out Haulover inlet on many days either. However, you're not talking about inlets and if you're young and your open water runs are short then I would be inclined to tolerate a bad ride for draft and poling ability

If your fishing situation is such that only a 7" draft poling skiff on gin clear flats is going to get you within casting range then you know what your requirements are regardless of price or comfort. If you can drift a 12" flat and use a pole only to keep from getting stuck or if a trolling motor in 18" of water will get you there then you have a decision to make. I sightcasted a fun-size tarpon on Saturday in 18" of water out of a friend's 23' bay boat... granted we spooked a couple reds getting there.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I do pretty much nothing but fly fishing and poling in shallow water. Therefore, personally, I focus on what my boat needs to do when I cut the motor off an get up on the platform. How fast and comfortable I get across the water to get to my spots is secondary. I'm going to pick my days I go, but of course, predictions are always subject to be wrong and things can get sporty while I am out. I have found that even these technical poling skiffs can handle a lot if driven correctly. Yes, it may take me 30 minutes to get back to the dock instead of the normal 10 or 15.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

TravisD said:


> appreciate the insight on boat handling, i'll try to get on the platform of a few boats this winter. i haven't fly fished by trolling motor but for my solo fishing that sounds great. I've heard that a trolling motor kept at a constant throttle it doesn't bother tarpon.


It does.

Poling is somewhat of an art and understanding your boat as much as it is the boat. I can set my boat in a drift better than my buddies can pole it. If you are going to pole 3 days every 6 months it probably doesn't matter that much. When I go south for the winter I pole 80 days in a row with maybe 4 days off intermixed due to wind, I have a Beavertail Strike which someone on here mentioned when I bought it that they pole like a 200 ton trash barge. I have no problems with it, but I just know how it feels at this point. I would look at the Xplors I am looking at them for my next ride if I ever get one. Will probably just rehab my strike. Fact is, poling beats you up and you're gunna get wet. Buy the boat that you like the most. I don't think I would ever buy a nice hells bay. I don't have to think about how nice my boat is, I just think I want to go over there, then do so.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@Drifter I know where your coming from. My big flat boat is not technical by any means but I've polled it for years and if I leave the foot down it goes straight. I polled a Towee and a CD lately and their light and pole easy but they can't go in chop and white caps
@TravisD take a look at Maverick boats they may be what your looking for


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

When I started my flats boat quest, I hired guides based on their boats that I was interested in. It worked good for me.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I rode with several guides who ran the skiffs I was interested in after their trips were done for the day. Paid them a little cash, dinner, cold drinks and charter referrals to pay it forward. You can check with the particular boat manufacturer on who reps their boats and connect with them. Worth every penny to really determine whats right for your needs and they will tell you the real scoop vs a salesman.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

TravisD said:


> Thanks in advance for any input. Will move into serious buying in Q2 of 2022 and learning now.
> 
> I am a first time flats boat buyer (not first boat) and looking for a Maverick, Beavertail or Action Craft in the $30-40k range. I'm noticing the Action Craft's will weight over 1,000 lbs with Mavericks and others around 675 lbs 'ish (both before gear). Will this be a noticeable difference poling 3-4 hours a days on a 3 day trip? Some fishing will be in the Keys so wind matters and I think the AC has more freeboard. I like the trade off for a better ride in the chop.
> I'll be fishing at home in Charleston, SC waters and taking it to the Keys and FL panhandle often. I'm looking at:
> ...


Remember there is no perfect boat . That is why you need a few!!😄


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Update to the thread, I bought a used HB Marquesa from Hell's Bay. It still needed some work like new batteries and engine service but its the boat i'm going with today. Plan to spend time in the Keys and fish locally in Charleston, SC. Love it thus far


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

TravisD said:


> Thanks in advance for any input. Will move into serious buying in Q2 of 2022 and learning now.
> 
> I am a first time flats boat buyer (not first boat) and looking for a Maverick, Beavertail or Action Craft in the $30-40k range. I'm noticing the Action Craft's will weight over 1,000 lbs with Mavericks and others around 675 lbs 'ish (both before gear). Will this be a noticeable difference poling 3-4 hours a days on a 3 day trip? Some fishing will be in the Keys so wind matters and I think the AC has more freeboard. I like the trade off for a better ride in the chop.
> I'll be fishing at home in Charleston, SC waters and taking it to the Keys and FL panhandle often. I'm looking at:
> ...


Buy a boat for what your going to be doing 80 percent of the time. Old rule but still applies today. Best ride marquesas, 18 hpx , egret ,Floyd skiff. They all pole well except the egret. Egret is a great riding boat and top notch fit and finish but there really a down wind poling boat. If your primarily using a trolling motor the egret is a fine choice as well.


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

TravisD said:


> View attachment 204780
> 
> 
> Update to the thread, I bought a used HB Marquesa from Hell's Bay. It still needed some work like new batteries and engine service but its the boat i'm going with today. Plan to spend time in the Keys and fish locally in Charleston, SC. Love it thus far


Great choice I love mine


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Weight should never be over riding factor.

some thought!

What kinda bottom are you fishing . Hard sand with the poles spike you won’t notice a big difference.

in the soft mud of south Louisiana it makes a big difference.

how close do you need to-get, gin clear water (you may cast 60 to 90 feet routinely) vs root beer or coffee colored water of south Louisiana (where you present at 30 feet more often than 75).

Light boats are tippier than the same hull that is made heavier.

stealth and quite are very important factors. Bay boats don’t fly fish well because of their wind signature.

I have no need of a trolling motor for flycasting to reds. I too shallow and to heavy on vegetation.


long length to width ration will push and track better ride better, but be a little more tippy and harder to turn! Wider hulls more stable, seem roomier take more to push! Boats with more freeboard than need blow excessively in the wind.


look at you fishing opportunities and where you are fishing and choose a design and weight that provides the best balance.

Floating in 2 “ less water in a noisy hull that doesn’t track to the pole is not a advantage.


----------

